# Sticky  Pictures of notable HAQ movements and watches ...



## Bruce Reding

This thread is a resource for pictures of notable HEQ movements. Pictures of watches that they are installed in can be included as well. 

If you have a high quality picture of a movement not shown here, please consider posting it here. I would prefer if you uploaded the picture directly to the forum, rather than providing a link. This way, it will be a permanent resource for the forum.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Reding

First contribution. Citizen A660H. Crrently the most tightly spec'ed non-RC movement made. Used exclusively in the "The Citizen" line, which has also been called the "Chronomaster" line starting in '05. The third picture shows an '04 model. The fourth pic shows a model from the first year that the line came out ('95). Note the conservatism and the minor design changes for the first ten years. The last picture shows an '05 model (courtesy of Pierre deBrial). This year marked a notable design change.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Next is a Seiko Twin Quartz (Courtesy of Ian Fogden). This movement used two crystals operating at different frequencies to enable temperature correction. It was introduced around 1978 as best we know. There is conflicting information on the performance of this movement, with some documents indicating that it was spec'ed to five seconds per year, and others indicating 20 seconds per year. Whichever is correct, it was a remarkable and innovative approach to temperature compensation.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Next up is a Rolex Oysterquartz 5035 movement. (The picture is courtesy of Jocke.) It's day-date cousin is the 5055. Introduced in 1977, it is the only TCVCXO thermocompensated movemement known. Rolex never officially stated a specification, but unofficially we understand that 60 seconds per year was to be expected. A remarkably well made and finished movement, it was discontinued in 2004.

<Due to operator error, the pics did not get attached. See the next post for these.>


----------



## Bruce Reding

Here are the Oysterquartz pics. This first is courtesy of Jocke.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Here is the Seiko 9F, used exclusively in the Grand Seiko line as far as I know. It is spec'ed to 10 seconds per year, except for the 9F61 (shown), which was a special issue in 2000 that was spec'ed to 5 seconds per year. It has also been stated that it is designed to need no maintenance for fifty years. (Watch pic by Rex.)


----------



## dwjquest

A couple of Seiko movements. Twin Quartz calibre 9443 and Grand Seiko calibre 9F62.


----------



## ppaulusz

Pictures of the Citizen E510 movement (Eco-Drive, perpetual calendar, +/-10 seconds per year, 32kHz oscillator, 0 jewels "fly-by-wire") used by a model of the Citizen Attesa and the Citizen Exceed:


----------



## ppaulusz

Pictures of the Seiko 8F (8F32) movement (3V lithium battery, perpetual calendar, +/-20 seconds per year, 196kHz oscillator, 4 jewels) used by many Seiko models:


----------



## ppaulusz

Pictures (by Walt Arnstein) of the ETA 255.561 movement (dual-oscillator, +/-10 seconds per year, 6 jewels) used by the Longines Conquest VHP and the Krieger Marine Chronometer:


----------



## ppaulusz

Finally, pictures of the ETA 252.611 = Longines Caliber L.546.2 (perpetual calendar, 3V lithium battery, 11 jewels, +/-10 seconds per year) used by the Longines Conquest VHP Perpetual Calendar, Longines Flagship VHP Perpetual Calendar and the Piquot Meredian Octantis Marine Chronometer:


----------



## dwjquest

*Seiko 7A38 Movement and Watch*

The 7A28, 7A38 and 7A48 Seiko calibres are considered to be the top of the line Seiko chronograph calibres. Sporting 15 jewels, 4 stepper motors and an all metal construction, they are often compared favorably to the IWC and JLC Mecaquartz watches. Retailing for around $250 in the mid-1980's, the watches often bring that and more today.

The movement can be regulated by adjustment of a capacitor as seen on the movement face. This movement was keeping time at about +140 sec/year. After regulation, the watch is now running at +40 sec/year. The minimum adjustment step for this calibre is +-0.26 sec/day so it is now running as good as can be expected.

The first scan was taken under diffused light and the second was taken using a ring flash. Quite a difference in how the metal appears with the different lighting. The third scan is the watch face, a 7A38-7289 series.


----------



## dwjquest

*IWC Mecaquartz*

Here are two of the IWC Mecaquartz movements.

The first is an IWC GST Mecaquartz calibre 631 and the second is the IWC Ingenieur calibre 633. The calibre 633 has the added complication of an alarm.

The associated complete watches are shown in the final two scans.


----------



## CFR

*Omega Marine Chronometer, cal 1511 and cal 1516*

Cal 1511 on the left, cal 1516 on the right:










Cal 1511 on the bottom, cal 1516 on top:




























Front of watch. (Cal. 1511)


----------



## CFR

*Omega Electroquartz, cal 1300 (Beta 21 movement)*



































​


----------



## Bruce Reding

Here is the legendary Citizen Crystron Mega. One of two 4 MHz wristwatches ever made. (Junghans also had a model.) Issued in 1975 and spec'ed to 3 seconds per year, the tighest ever claimed by a manufacturer. At a reported cost of $15,000 when issued, few were made. (There were evidently two later issues not in gold that were less expensive. I do not know if similar accuracy was claimed for them.)

I have never seen decent pictures on the web, so, even though I do not have a pic of the movement, I'm posting these. They are from Gene Stone's The Watch. (Abrams, 2006, ISBN 13: 978-0-8109-3093-3)


----------



## Bruce Reding

Here is a link to a site with excellent pictures of a number of notable movements:

Nakahiro


----------



## Eeeb

*Waltham Electrodyne - ESA 9154*

This is one of the first battery powered watches... a normal ESA mechanical movement with the mainspring replaced with a motor. This watch probably dates from the 1960s.

Attached are 2 pictures - a face pic of the watch beside a baseplate of a deceased Electrodyne, and a closeup of the ESA marking.


----------



## Eeeb

*Tuning Fork Watches*

Bulova pioneered tuning fork watches with their Accutron line. Other Swiss companies licensed the technology to product their own.

Pictured below are side by side are an Omega f300 and an Accutron. The Accutron is a 218 movement (their last) and dates from about 1970. The Omega is a Calibre 1260.


----------



## Fatpants

*Megasonic 720hz...*

Here's a few pictures of a buddy of mines 720 Megasonic before and after restoration. It was a non-runner and in a very poor state:

Before...



















After...










A beautiful and very interesting watch. Sorry, no pictures of the restored movement.

Fats


----------



## allanvalle

*SLQ021: Caliber 9T82A*


----------



## john wilson

X-33. 1666. John Wilson.


----------



## DanG

Bruce Reding said:


> This thread is a resource for pictures of notable HEQ movements. Pictures of watches that they are installed in can be included as well.


Does anyone have picture of Ventura movements?
What are/were they called? - ven04 in the Sigma/Delta?
Perhaps there is resource someone can point to on the web to pics of this movement?
Thanks


----------



## Fatpants

*Girard-Perregaux Quartz Calibre 354-012..*

This is the only current picture I have of the movement of this one...










Here's a closer picture of the watch the 354-012 movement is encased in...










I don't have any information regarding the model number or designation the watch carries, but I will find it out. I'll also try and get a better picture of the movement, too.

Alex:-!


----------



## jon12w

*Re: Girard-Perregaux Quartz Calibre 354-012..*

Cool!

My FL Quartz Raider (GP 352)









Accutron 214 (from the front!)









Cal 1510 (Prototype)

















Cal 1320









Cal 1310









Early ETA - from my old US Divers


----------



## jon12w

*Re: Girard-Perregaux Quartz Calibre 354-012..*

My Megasonic - Wish it was refurbed like the one Fatpants showed above... its a great solid watch 


















Cal 1400.... or we could call it an ETA Autoquartz :-x









No movt shot but cal 1640 - Sensor Quartz


Speedsonic Lobster


Ive some more... but that will do for now


----------



## dwjquest

*Casio 4,194,304 Hz Watch.*

The following scans are of the Casio 4 mHz (computer nerds would say 4,194,304 Hz) watch and movement. As you can see, the movement is not very visible under the insulator. As discussed in a previous post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=115415

the watch keeps reasonable time for a run of the mill quartz movement, but not so hot for a movement with this frequency. It shines in it's stability at varying temperatures. The accuracy hardly changes when going from 68 to 84 F.

The first scan shows the watch face. Looks just like millions of other Casio LCD watches. The second scan illustrates the 4 mHz designation which is not easily visible in the full watch face scan. The third is of the caseback. The fourth and fifth show the case back and then the battery removed. The next time I have the caseback off, I will remove the plastic battery insulator and see if anything interesting is under it.


----------



## inlanding

*Re: 8F56 movement GMT Perpetual ...*

This such a comfortable watch. It utilizes a titanium case/band, sapphire crystal, and a 10 year battery. To top it off, it is -.5 seconds since it was set on Jan 10, 2008, well within spec.

Glen


----------



## Grootmokum

*Bulova Accutron 214*
This one is from 1967. At the moment she's running 0,6 sec/ 24hrs fast.


----------



## Mechanikus

Marvellous pictures.
I would like to add some more interesting pices.

Early Seiko AGS - cal. 7M22,
Junghans Radio Controlled - cal. Junghans 615,
Seiko Spring Drive - cal. 9R65,
ETA - ETA 988.432,
Swatch Autoquartz - ETA 205.711

Best regards,
http://www.mechanikus.hu/


----------



## Frenchyled

Yeah, it is always nice to see those old movements...

I have an old seiko solar quartz, about 20 years old, the caliber is cal 8S23, it is still running, did you heard about it ?

I will post some picture as soon as I'll have time... but I am not sure I could open it ...

Accuracy is not as good as today, it was announced +/- 15s a month. And the power reserve was not the same as the Exceed one, only 120 hours at full charge


----------



## Mechanikus

I agree that 20 year old Seikos are still very good. Take a look at my ratings my 21 year no jewl Seiko is still fine.

Sorry to say for a very long time I had reservartions towards the solar calibres, so I do not kno 8S23. I will be happy to see your picture.


----------



## phatpete68

Here is my Seiko Twin Quartz cal.9641 from 1980. I just bought it on Ebay for EUR 13,50 and currently testing its accuracy....I ll be back with test times end of may. Enjoy the pictures....


----------



## JulianS

dwjquest said:


> A couple of Seiko movements. Twin Quartz calibre 9443 and Grand Seiko calibre 9F62.


What an elegant finish to the 9F... someone gave a lot of thught to that... Looks like an incablock in the movement, to protect the rotor ?


----------



## Riker

A couple of pics of my Longines VHP Perpetual Calendar Conquest.

I didn't take the lithi battery out for a reason. When the battery finally died last year the place I took it wasn't certified (my mistake) to do the work. Apparently the watch needs some things done when putting in a new battery & the watch guy didn't do them so the watches date was spinning non stop for a week. I wasn't a happy camper for a while but miraculously the watch completely corrected itself. So unless a pro takes care of it the battery stays in. ;-)

This is the reason I joined WUS last year & now I am seriously hooked :roll: :-!


----------



## Fatpants

*Re: Girard-Perregaux Quartz Calibre 354-012..*

Found a picture (courtesy of TZ member aash;-)) of GP's 354-012 movement...


----------



## roba

*How could I have not posted this?*


----------



## highvista

*Pulsar PSR-10 and Y301A Movement*

The Pulsar PSR-10 and the Y301A movement that powers it. It was rated for +/-10 s/y, but this example (and reportedly others) tend more toward the +/- 20 s/y range.


----------



## Fatpants

*Re: Girard-Perregaux Quartz Calibre 354-012..*

My helmet case 354.012 version died yesterday, which gave me the chance to photograph this...


----------



## dwbrooks1

Breitling B79 Superquartz specified at + 15 sec/year. Based on ETA 988.352, modified to have larger digital displays and minute repeater function. Accuracy is user adjustable in steps of + 0.33 sec/month.


----------



## highvista

*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m (Pre-Bond) and Omega 1441 (ETA 255.561) Movement*

This is the circa 1988 Omega Seamaster Professional 200m with the dual-oscillator Omega 1441 (ETA 255.561) thermocompensated movement.


----------



## dwjquest

Citizen A660H (The Citizen) Movement Scan.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

This is a Timex Model 63, produced in 1973, has a Moving Coil, Quartz-Controlled movement. I don't have any specs on it's time keeping other than my own observation that it never seems to gain or loose any time...


----------



## blastpack

Anyone have pictures of inside a movado?


----------



## Eeeb

These are stock Eta movements.


----------



## Zoodles95

These are pictures inside the modern day "Tunas"; the SBBN007 and SBBN011.

The movement used is the 7C46 which is a second gen (non thermocompensated) movement. I get +4 secs a month out of mine with minimal wear. Some others are reporting 1-2 secs per month.

It is a nice unit with 7 jewels and rate trimmers. It is said to have high torque motors for moving the larger hands used in these divers. It is purpose built and is only used in the "Tunas".

Okay the pics:


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

Seiko SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver, fitted with the 8F35 movement - a high-torque variant of the 8F32 posted above, with the same specs (perpetual calendar, +/-20 seconds per year, 196kHz quartz oscillator) but a shorter battery life (8 years instead of 10). No movement pics I'm afraid, but presumably its visually identical to the 8F32.


----------



## vizi

Omega 1680 movement(picture:Attila Döring Budapest Hungary)


----------



## jeff stein

*Citizen Campanola*

Here is the Citizen Campanola, powered by the A660 movement.


----------



## Kamil

Zenith Port Royal:


----------



## ppaulusz

*Citizen Cal.0330G (thermocompensated) ...*

Thermocompensated (±10 seconds per year) _Citizen Cal.0330G_ is fitted into slimline _Citizen Exceed_ watches. It has a single 32kHz oscillator, 7 jewels and its battery lasts for about 3 years:


----------



## ppaulusz

*Seiko Superior Twin Quartz (Cal.9681) ...*

This _thermocompensated_ (±5 seconds per year) _twin quartz_ _Seiko Cal.9681_ is fitted into slimline _Seiko Superior_ watches. It has 6 jewels, a trimmer capacitor (for calibration - top right corner of the movements' shots) and its battery lasts for about 2-3 years. (The pictures of the movement were taken in the workshop of my watchmaker in a hurry so the quality is not the best.):


----------



## ppaulusz

The Citizen (Cal.A610H) with 17 jewels.


----------



## webvan

From an eBay aution : Omega Cal. 1429 used in a Ladies Omega Seamaster 200m, 27mm diameter, went for $107.50 non-working


----------



## T. Wong

*Here is my Omega pre-bond quartz 1441 caliber, production from 1987/1988. +-10secs/year. Champagne 2 toned version.

















*


----------



## webvan

Bulova Precisionist P102 - 8 Jewels rated at +/- 10 spy :










More pictures here : Bulova Precisionist Movement Pics and Info - P102, 8 jewels


----------



## mususk266




----------



## mususk266

grand seiko sbgt019 
heq + haq


----------



## Eeeb

No movement pic :-( We don't care about cases as much as movements!


----------



## mususk266

ok, what about this one, pics taken from GS official site, the caliber is 9F83 in GS sbgt019:


----------



## atennisplayah

*Re: Megasonic 720hz...*

barely any grand seiko...one count of a rolex oyster quartz and ZERO patek's or anything even in the same universe.

High end quartz in this thread...I doubt it.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Megasonic 720hz...*



dicioccio said:


> ...I didn't get the meaning of your post... Could you please explain ?


He is not aware of what this forum is about. Hasn't read the stickies, I suspect, and thinks we focus on casings.

I believe we do have some Beta 21s... that was also a Patek movement.

But, if you aren't posting a pic, don't use this thread, please.


----------



## webvan

*TAG Calibre S*

Thanks to en eBay auction, here are some pictures of one of the more interesting Quartz movements of the past few years, the TAG Calibre S branded as "electro-mechanical" : three hands that show the chrono (push in crown to switch, perpetual calendar and a very well tuned quartz (-40spy at room temp) at least on my F1


----------



## GarageBoy

Just realized I never posted these here
Citizen 4 Mega (with really ugly modified case..)


----------



## webvan

Wasn't sure where to post this...here's my Smith's Astral Clock with a Japanese movements built with a license from Bulova...so yes that large red seconds hand sweeps and after some tweaking keeps excellent time, about 10 spy :


----------



## Eeeb

Movement Pic!!!!! Pleeze....

GREAT clock


----------



## webvan

Here comes, note the trimmer on the right protected by a little rubber cap, very thoughtful!


----------



## Haqnut

Can you let us know where you sourced this from and the model number? Thanks


----------



## webvan

Our favorite money pit...eBay ;-) Actually I just saw an auction for a clock (item 380445418057) that has amazing pictures of the Jeco movement, check it out!


----------



## Seiko7A38

*Re: Seiko 7A38 Movement and Watch*



dwjquest said:


> The 7A28, 7A38 and 7A48 Seiko calibres are considered to be the top of the line Seiko chronograph calibres. Sporting 15 jewels, 4 stepper motors and an all metal construction, they are often compared favorably to the IWC and JLC Mecaquartz watches. Retailing for around $250 in the mid-1980's, the watches often bring that and more today.
> 
> The movement can be regulated by adjustment of a capacitor as seen on the movement face. This movement was keeping time at about +140 sec/year. After regulation, the watch is now running at +40 sec/year. The minimum adjustment step for this calibre is +-0.26 sec/day so it is now running as good as can be expected.
> 
> The first scan was taken under diffused light and the second was taken using a ring flash. Quite a difference in how the metal appears with the different lighting. The third scan is the watch face, a 7A38-7289 series.


Then of course, David, there are other the 'high end' _re-branded_ Seiko 7Axx 15J calibers, like Ferrari Cal.531 ....
and the 'SWISS' made stamped Jean Lassale 7A74, which don't actually look that different to the stock Seiko:


























This stainless white-faced Thalassa 7A74-017 was the closest I could find to the 7A38-7289 you posted.


----------



## TiHKaL

*Tissot cal. 2030 & 2031*

Not sure if these belong here as they are not HEQ but they are quite early.

2 Tissot movements cal. 2030 & 2031. From the serial numbers 1977 & 1978


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Tissot cal. 2030 & 2031*



TiHKaL said:


> Not sure if these belong here as they are not HEQ but they are quite early.
> 
> 2 Tissot movements cal. 2030 & 2031. From the serial numbers 1977 & 1978


Well, not HEQ today but quartz movements this early were HA compared to the alternatives. Note that these movements do not use traditional stepper motors.


----------



## nzwatch

*Omega 1337 1981*

A few pics of my first omega


----------



## Fernieite

Bruce Reding said:


> Next is a Seiko Twin Quartz (Courtesy of Ian Fogden). This movement used two crystals operating at different frequencies to enable temperature correction. It was introduced around 1978 as best we know. There is conflicting information on the performance of this movement, with some documents indicating that it was spec'ed to five seconds per year, and others indicating 20 seconds per year. Whichever is correct, it was a remarkable and innovative approach to temperature compensation.


Hi Bruce, Sorry I can't make out the movement number on this old Seiko. Do you know what it is? This is from your second post on page one of this thread. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Haqnut

Looks Bruce is a rare visitor to theses shores!

Last Activity
November 17th, 2013


----------



## pedroboe

Hi All

This is my first post. I am a refugee from the original Seiko and Citizen forum. Have been collecting Seiko and citizens since 2000. Here is a pic of one of my GSs with 8j movement.

Best

PD


----------



## Mark II

Hi res image of the Citizen A670G.


----------



## Mark II

Citizen G530

Eco drive version of the 0330. Designated G530G. Found in the AR4000-55E and variants thereof.


----------



## isaiah

love it. Japanese manufacturers are formidable contenders in the HAQ world


----------



## Tom-HK

I notice we haven't got an A010 up here, yet.


----------



## GlennO

Tom-HK said:


> I notice we haven't got an A010 up here, yet.


Much appreciated. I think that's the first real life pic of it that I've seen.


----------



## lswatches

Wonderful engineering.


----------



## GUTuna

ppaulusz said:


> Pictures of the Citizen E510 movement (Eco-Drive, perpetual calendar, +/-10 seconds per year, 32kHz oscillator, 0 jewels "fly-by-wire") used by a model of the Citizen Attesa and the Citizen Exceed:


----------



## ppaulusz

The very first series of the *The Citizen *(1995-1997)and the *Citizen Exceed 20th Anniversary Limited Edition *(1997) were fitted with the high-accuracy (±5 seconds/year) *Cal.0350H* (7 jewels) movement:


----------



## Mark II

Hi Ppaulusz.

How does the 0350 differ from the 0310. Is the 0350 +- 5 spy and the 0310 +- 10 spy ? Is it quick set date ?


----------



## ppaulusz

Mark II said:


> Hi Ppaulusz.
> 
> How does the 0350 differ from the 0310. Is the 0350 +- 5 spy and the 0310 +- 10 spy ? Is it quick set date ?


Hi Mark II,

Short answer: Yes and Yes.
Long answer: https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/history-citizen-319903-8.html
_"...that movement looks identical to the other movements in the Citizen Cal. 03*0 family (0310 and 0330) in a similar way as all the Citizen Cal.A6*0 movements look identical (A660 and A610 and A690 and A670)..."_


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko 8J56. Accurate to 10spy. From a Grand Seiko 8J56-8020


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

One of the least expensive HAQ, it has an ETA 251.264 movement










Quartz chronograph movement ETA Thermoline Chronograph 251.264 BD PreciDrive. 5 stepper motors; hour hand can be quick adjusted. Hacking seconds. Provided chronograph is not running, battery life is some 72 months. Thermo adjusted.










Certina DS-2 Precidrive HAQ chrono



















Certina DS-2 Limited Edition Watch With High-End PreciDrive Movement | aBlogtoWatch

So far, it is dead nuts accurate. Found it as a brand new, reduced price catch and release in the sales forum


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Seiko 9481 - 5 spy spec - shown here in a 9481-5000 from December 1980


----------



## Theo951

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Hello to HAQ forum members.
Here is my Seiko Superior cal 9983A-8000 twin Quartz rated at +/-5 spy from 1978.
The calibration in order to meet the factory specs is not that easy and requires tools and competencies.













































The movement is in a monocoque case and the removal is possible only from the glass side.
Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Tom-HK

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Very nice 9983. Unusual to see the movement uncased, so thank you for that. I understand that Twin Quartz watches can still be sent back to Japan for rate regulation. There is a thread on regulating Twin Quartz (use the search function) and it does indeed seem to be a most onerous challenge if you haven't got access to Seiko's special tool-kit.


----------



## Theo951

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Hi,
thanks you for your kind words,
Can you kindly provide me the link on regulating Twin Quartz please?
Basically over the years I have developed a pretty reliable way to regulate the Twin Quartz.
Simply to describe.
I am using an extreme exact calibrated Witschi Q Test 6000 (via GPS based 1 pps synch) and tracking the motor pulses accuracy values at 24°C temperature.
This is the temperature where the are no temp corrections taking place. (Assuming that the temp sensitive 1st Quartz is at given factory frequency)
If not then there is a serious problem to solve it before regulate the 32,768Khz Quartz.
Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Tom-HK

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Try this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/re-calibrating-re-adjusting-caliber-9923-twin-quartz-406406.html
But perhaps start a new thread if discussing regulation, rather than let this thread deviate too much. It's fascinating stuff and I'd love to learn more about your experiences, but let's remember that this thread is for pictures of notable watches and movements


----------



## Theo951

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Thanks for the advice,
I will skip the technical aspects of the Seiko Superior TQ and move on on the 2nd HAQ from my collection.
This is the Omega Seamaster 200m Cal 1441 Twin-Oscillator Omega 1441 (ETA 255.561)
The 1441 movement stands out as it is a Thermo-compensated high-end quartz movement with digital terminal for fine adjustment.
Quote from 1441 manual
Your Omega watch is equipped with a thermo-compensated quartz movement: temperature variations which could easily affect the movement's precision are
automatically corrected and compensated by a quartz thermometer with a frequency of 262.144 Hz = vibrations per second. This assures a time precision of +/- 10 seconds per year. 


View attachment 7933306


View attachment 7933322


----------



## Theo951

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Since the pictures are may not be visible on my above reply here are again.
Omega Seamaster 200m Cal 1441 Twin-Oscillator Omega 1441 (ETA 255.561)


----------



## Userframe

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Hi all, 
I'd like to share my Citizen Exceed 4 Mega, cal.1730. It's a 4.19mhz quartz, which I just got running again. I've been in contact with Tom-HK, who owns a dark-dialed version (which is even nicer imho). And I'm looking into fixing the broken stem (accuracy is no use when the time is not set right in the first place ). E-mailed Citizen Japan, hope they bring good news.

Cheers!




















FYI: a 9481-5000 Superior, and a 5930-5250


----------



## webvan

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Thanks for sharing !
That's one I'd like to get one day, there aren't that many 4.19Mhz watches out there ;-) It must run through its battery rather quickly? How's the time keeping? It the trimmer very sensitive ?


----------



## Userframe

*Re: Pictures of notable HAQ movements*

Hi webvan,

I've been lucky I guess . No report on battery life and time keeping yet. I've sync'd my 9481 with the exceed but I hope to be able to measure the watch more precisely in the future! 
As soon as I finish my thesis I'll be able to spend some more time tinkering with the HEQ's.

Kind Regards,
Wouter


----------



## DaBaeker

*Re: Waltham Electrodyne - ESA 9154*



Eeeb said:


> This is one of the first battery powered watches... a normal ESA mechanical movement with the mainspring replaced with a motor. This watch probably dates from the 1960s.
> 
> Attached are 2 pictures - a face pic of the watch beside a baseplate of a deceased Electrodyne, and a closeup of the ESA marking.


 absolutely loved, loved , lobed this watch. in its waltham manifestation as well. in '09 -'10 i was on a pre-quartz electric kick and snagged a Waltham huge chunky mid-60s beast. I put it on and wore it as my shop/work/beater watch for 8 months straight. Its accuracy was stunning. I finally peeled it off my arm as I moved on to other areas but continued to wear it. and now-while it still does pretty well on time-it has started gaining a bit too much but the kicker was the day wheel-probably a cogi the wheel sticks or slips. Its beyond my level of expertise though I tried. and its just not one of those watches-a collector such as myself-is willing to invest in a repair which almost surely would cost more then what I paid-total, including batteries. Anybody interested in pics of thee guy from such an old post-let me know and i'll find it and post up some nice photos.

BTW-tho old-this thread and a couple others ar amazing for somebody who is late to the game of haq or heq vintage. again-WUS with a wealth of info you could not access anywhere else.


----------



## ppaulusz

*Citizen Caliber 8650A - Citizen Crystron 4 MEGA (4.19MHz)*

You won't see it every day... You might not see it in the flesh in a lifetime! That's how rare it is, the Citizen Crystron 4 MEGA with the 4.19MHz Cal.8650A movement that was specified by the manufacturer for ±3 seconds/year for accuracy! Beat that! 







The year was 1975 and the rest is history! 
Enjoy the pictures of my watch and the movement:


----------



## wakeking

i really like Seiko product is cool...


----------



## Rhodocene

Seeing as the last post here was from 2016, I think an update is due...

I took the back off my Longines Conquest vhp (2017-).
Longines L288.2 (ETA E56.111), fly-by-wire with smart crown, perpetual calendar, 5-year claimed battery life:








And this is the watch (41mm version):
View attachment DSC_8404.jpg


----------



## matty1

gwet432 said:


> Seeing as the last post here was from 2016, I think an update is due...
> 
> I took the back off my Longines Conquest vhp (2017-).
> Longines L288.2 (ETA E56.111), fly-by-wire with smart crown, perpetual calendar, 5-year claimed battery life:
> View attachment 13915513
> 
> 
> And this is the watch (41mm version):
> View attachment 13915517


Is that a metal or plastic spacer out of interest?


----------



## Rhodocene

matty1 said:


> Is that a metal or plastic spacer out of interest?


The spacer is plastic, albeit a high quality one. It kind of resembles bakelite, however I'm pretty sure it's PP. The movement's bridge is made of solid brass that is reasonably thick. Also, if you look closely, between the top motor coil and the battery, there's a partial fingerprint (not mine) on the bridge, which means that at least in part, this movement is probably assembled by hand.
While I was looking at it, I came to the conclusion that, if they had added some geneva stripes and a little anglage to the movement it would absolutely be on par (in terms of looks at least) with a 9F or other high end quartz movement.


----------



## matty1

gwet432 said:


> The spacer is plastic, albeit a high quality one. It kind of resembles bakelite, however I'm pretty sure it's PP. The movement's bridge is made of solid brass that is reasonably thick. Also, if you look closely, between the top motor coil and the battery, there's a partial fingerprint (not mine) on the bridge, which means that at least in part, this movement is probably assembled by hand.
> While I was looking at it, I came to the conclusion that, if they had added some geneva stripes and a little anglage to the movement it would absolutely be on par (in terms of looks at least) with a 9F or other high end quartz movement.


Thanks for that detail. The writing I assume is engraved on rather than printed?


----------



## matty1

I assume by Bridge you mean top plate?


----------



## Rhodocene

matty1 said:


> Thanks for that detail. The writing I assume is engraved on rather than printed?


Yes.



matty1 said:


> I assume by Bridge you mean top plate?


Yes.


----------



## Rhodocene

Also an update, since DST (March 30th) I've worn it constantly, and it's sitting at around -0.25s (-3 SPY) so I'd say I'm more than pleased...


----------



## gaijin

gwet432 said:


> Also an update, since DST (March 30th) I've worn it constantly, and it's sitting at around -0.25s (-3 SPY) so I'd say I'm more than pleased...


I think you should be even more pleased than you think!

March 30 was 63 days ago. If your watch is at -0.25s, then that's -1.44 spy.

Wow!

HTH


----------



## Rhodocene

gaijin said:


> gwet432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also an update, since DST (March 30th) I've worn it constantly, and it's sitting at around -0.25s (-3 SPY) so I'd say I'm more than pleased...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be even more pleased than you think!
> 
> March 30 was 63 days ago. If your watch is at -0.25s, then that's -1.44 spy.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> HTH
Click to expand...

You're right! I accidentally calculated with -0.25 / month, when it was actually more than two month ago... Wow, time flies...


----------



## Huchiz

Can't resist to open my new vhp GMT. It's a Longines L287.2 / eta 56.411. Interestingly the spacer ring is plastic and there are finger prints on the brass plate. Not a deal breaker since it's only 1200usd retail and I got some discount from New Zealand AD, but a little disappointed. The watch looks and runs beautifully.


----------



## Barbababa

Do you find any logical reason for the thicknes of the watch while opening it?


----------



## RyCheDay

Barbababa said:


> Do you find any logical reason for the thicknes of the watch while opening it?


I've been wondering that too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlind

*Seiko Arcadia Perpetual*
Manufactured in January, 2001. 8F32 196kHz Perpetual movement. One of the few 8F32/8F56 Seiko with a name. Solid stainless case and links, with sapphire crystal (versus hardlex or sapphlex found on nearly all). Lithium 3V CR2412 battery lasts ten years if you use a new one. Large diameter and very thin; the factory Seiko batteries are well beyond shelf life and don't last long. Reuse the insulator. It's on its third battery. The second battery was an ancient Seiko that an AD used in a replacement I had them do. Lasted only a few years. That's when I got the tools required and learned how to do my own. It's not a simple task as the movement is a paper thin circuit board that's very easily damaged, and it must be kick started to get it running again. Much more lengthy if it requires reprogramming of the date, month and leap year. Not a simple pop battery out and crunch a new one in. Push on the wrong tab or place in the movement and it's destroyed. Photos of the 8F32 are near the beginning of this thread. I only reset the time at DST time changes. It has lost a tad of accuracy over the years.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bazza.

The Sinn UX oil filled HAQ


----------



## redsub72

My Seiko Superior 1977 4883-8001 with XBB110 bracelet. spy +/- 10 seconds a year


----------



## O2AFAC67

Through the Looking Glass...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, the Bomber posed on a page from the 2004-2005 dealer sales handbook. The "Camel" croco candy store...


----------



## jkpa

^^ which model is this? It's stunning.


----------



## O2AFAC67

jkpa said:


> ^^ which model is this? It's stunning.


Thank you.  It is a Breitling B-1 analog/digital aviator chronograph and chronometer from the "Professional" series. The thermocompensated "SuperQuartz" movement is COSC certified to an accuracy of better than .07 sec/day ( 25.5 sec/yr ) but in the real world it is typically better than 4 sec/yr accuracy. The model is A78362 and was produced 2003-2006. Here are a few more shots of the piece...


----------



## jkpa

^ thanks very much. Very cool piece.


----------



## 12MP

Junghans J101.65/66 from the Junghans Meister MEGA range. Junghans claim 8SPY in autonomous Quartz Mode which is definitely HAQ, but I've been testing mine for three months and it's clear that Junghans' claim is bogus. See my full review of the wach elsewhere on the HAQ Forum.


----------



## ronalddheld

12MP said:


> Junghans J101.65/66 from the Junghans Meister MEGA range. Junghans claim 8SPY in autonomous Quartz Mode which is definitely HAQ, but I've been testing mine for three months and it's clear that Junghans' claim is bogus. See my full review of the wach elsewhere on the HAQ Forum.
> View attachment 15577464


If it is not HAQ, then it really should not be in this thread.


----------



## jkpa

It was a very good watch day when I tracked this down at an AD in Holland. BNIB.

ETA 251.264. The most accurate chrono movement you can buy. HAQ of course.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thermocompensated COSC Quartz certified, ETA "thermoline" thermocompensated movement. My late wife's two tone "Callisto"...


----------



## cfw

jkpa said:


> It was a very good watch day when I tracked this down at an AD in Holland. BNIB.
> 
> ETA 251.264. The most accurate chrono movement you can buy. HAQ of course.
> View attachment 15577959


How accurate are these? My TAG Link Chrono has one in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

cfw said:


> How accurate are these? My TAG Link Chrono has one in
> View attachment 15612834
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+/- 10 spy


----------

